# SOA DNS error help



## Muscularitalian (Feb 10, 2015)

I have an OpenVZ unmanaged VPS. Installed the control panel, LAMP stack, have the DNS and domains on the new nameservers(showing up if you go to the domains) But when i run a pingdom check i have an SOA error. Was reading that it is probably a reverse DNS issue...

This is the responses I ended up getting:

You will need to simply login to SolusVM, click the network tab and hit edit next to the IPs to assign it. However, please note that you must already have a matching forward (A,CNAME,AAAA, etc) record to be able to set one.

As we are an unmanaged host we cannot explain to you how DNS works, however, in my previous reply, I've instructed you on how to set your rDNS so that it should fix your issue. If you need more hands on help then you might want to join our community IRC channel and see if someone there's able to and willing to assist you.



What do i do here?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's what you do.

You login to your VPS Control Panel.

You look at your server's main page.

Click on the tab that says "Network" (should be near the bottom of the screen)

Under "Reverse DNS" you'll see a linked text that says "[Edit]"

You press that.

You'll get a popup that says "Edit Reverse DNS Entry for <IP>"

You enter your reverse DNS information there and press "Update"

Congrats. You've just set rDNS via your Solus Control Panel. Just like a regular DNS Entry, give it time to propagate.


----------



## Muscularitalian (Feb 10, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> > Here's what you do.
> >
> >
> > You login to your VPS Control Panel.
> ...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 10, 2015)

Hm? What Reverse DNS Information?

Sorry mate I don't follow.


----------



## Muscularitalian (Feb 10, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hm? What Reverse DNS Information?
> 
> 
> Sorry mate I don't follow.


You enter your reverse DNS information there and press "Update"

^^ Where do i find that?


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 10, 2015)

Muscularitalian said:


> You enter your reverse DNS information there and press "Update"
> 
> ^^ Where do i find that?


You're using RamNode's free CPanel based DNS hosting?

In the CPanel DNS manager set A and AAAA records for the IPv4 and IPv6 addresses, and after doing that go to SolusVM and enter the hostname you set for the IP address

CPanel DNS manager

A record: myhostname.com [your IP address]

AAAA myhostname.com  [your IPv6 address]

then go to SolusVM: and follow halfeatenpie's instructions and enter the hostname you associated with the IP address


----------



## Muscularitalian (Feb 10, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> You're using RamNode's free CPanel based DNS hosting?
> 
> In the CPanel DNS manager set A and AAAA records for the IPv4 and IPv6 addresses, and after doing that go to SolusVM and enter the hostname you set for the IP address
> 
> ...


Wow thank you..And yes i am using RamNodes free cPanel..Just to make sure the AAAA IPv6 address is that in the picture i posted, the bottom IP? Or do i have to click on manage under IPv6 and choose that IP like in this picture?:


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 10, 2015)

Just press the Edit link and a popup will come up.

That's it?


----------



## Muscularitalian (Feb 10, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Just press the Edit link and a popup will come up.
> 
> 
> That's it?


There are two edits to click in the SolusVM. In the most recent picture i just posted, is that the edit you mean?

Im still not sure what the IPv6 address is...Where in the SolumVM do i find it exactly?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 10, 2015)

There's only one edit link unless you have multiple IPs.

IPv6 button is to add and manage IPv6 Addresses, such as managing rDNS and mounting certain IPv6 addresses to your container.


----------



## Muscularitalian (Feb 10, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> There's only one edit link unless you have multiple IPs.
> 
> 
> IPv6 button is to add and manage IPv6 Addresses, such as managing rDNS and mounting certain IPv6 addresses to your container.


There is one edit under IPv4 and then IPv6 once i click Manage under IPv6 Subnets...The IPv6 is the one ill be clicking im sure since thats for reverse DNS?

When i click edit im lost on what exactly to add...I have a hostname that i registered with the VPS ....AND...a main domain name also


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 11, 2015)

The SOA warning you're receiving is because your IPv4 IP and your IPv6 IP do not have proper rDNS configurations setup.

Therefore, you will have to click on "[Edit]" for both the IPv4 IP and the IPv6 IP in order to set the rDNS.

tldr: Click the Edit link here: https://vpsboard.com/uploads/monthly_02_2015/post-2607-0-11127500-1423594288.png and enter your IPv4 rDNS. After that, Click on the IPv6 "Manage" button and edit the rDNS for the IPv6 address you're using.

You're right there. Only like one step away from getting it done.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 11, 2015)

https://clientarea.ramnode.com/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=19


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 11, 2015)

Also, moved to proper forum.


----------



## Muscularitalian (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes but what do I put in there when i click edit??? - i dont know where to find my rDNS info

I have 8 domain names, with one of them being the main

I think im missing something here lol


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 11, 2015)

man you need to get yourself together:

the stuff you need to do:

*0. *


```
function prepare(for string){
 while (understand)
 {
  search google: for
  read 
  process
 }
}
[..]
prepare('RDNS');
prepare('DNS');
prepare('networking for dummies');
prepare('ipv4');
prepare('ipv6');
[..]
start touching panels..
```


----------



## Muscularitalian (Feb 11, 2015)

fixidixi said:


> man you need to get yourself together:
> 
> the stuff you need to do:
> 
> ...


I just bought a VPS yesterday. Only so much one can learn in a day


----------



## Abdussamad (Feb 11, 2015)

You basically have to give your server a "hostname". Usually this is subdomain.example.com where "example.com" is one of your domain names and "subdomain" is anything that you like. So first set the hostname under the hostname tab in solusvm. Then enter the same name (subdomain.example.com) for your IP's reverse DNS under the network tab.

Finally make sure that your A record for subdomain.example.com returns your IP address. This is called a forward lookup.

If you can't figure it out tell us the name of one of your domains and we'll guide you.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 12, 2015)

Muscularitalian said:


> Yes but what do I put in there when i click edit??? - i dont know where to find my rDNS info
> 
> I have 8 domain names, with one of them being the main
> 
> I think im missing something here lol


Well when you click on the link that says "Edit" a popup will come up.

Inside the popup will be a text field. You put your rDNS Entry in there. If it doesn't let you then that's because your DNS entry isn't configured yet to that IP (or the DNS entry is still propagating).

You're right there mate, haha. You're so close to it. Make sure your popup blocker isn't stopping the popup from coming up.


----------

